# Rain Barrel Project



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

After recently (almost) completing a major electrical project, I needed to do something to clear the mind. Setting up a rain recovery system has been on the to-do list since we moved here and experienced the drought of 2009. I had already acquired four 55-gallon food-class barrels, so a quick trip to the big box to get some wood and plumbing parts, and I was ready to go.

In my prior research of such projects, I found an interesting one on YouTube that was my inspiration (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdqznxPT_cY&feature=related). My plan was to have the four barrels setting up on a wood frame, connected together through a manifold system (so all barrels filled and drained equally, connected with one spigot), and filled from the gutter of one large section of roof. I also wanted to have shutoffs between each barrel, so that I could service one barrel without draining the rest, if needed. I would put it against the exterior wall pictured below, tapping into the blue downspout for the water source. It collects rain from a large expanse of roof, so there should be no problem filling 220 gallons.

First step was to rinse out the barrels. One of mine had held peach syrup flavoring, one held distilled vinegar, and two held some other flavorings I couldn’t recognize. All could use a good rinsing!! :yes:


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Next step was to build the frame for the barrels to sit on. Each 55-gallon barrel would contain 440 lbs of water when full, so the frame needed to be built strong. I decided to use 4x4 posts, with 2x6 beams notched into the posts. 

So the first step was to cut the notches. I figured to bury the posts 16”, and have the barrels sit about 2.5 feet above the ground, so I marked out the notches accordingly. 

I then set the depth of my circular saw to 1.5” (actual thickness of 2x material). I carefully cut the marked ends of the notch, then I quickly made a bunch of cuts between the ends, about ½ inch apart. Once cut, I took a hammer and tapped out the middle pieces. A bit of trimming with a sharp chisel, and the notch was good to go.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

I laid out the posts and 2x6 against the actual barrels, to determine where to trim the 2x6. Transferred that measurement to the 2nd 2x6, and cut. I secured the 2x6 boards into the notches using 3/8” x 2 1/2” lag bolts

I then made 45˚ cuts on the two leftover 2x6 pieces to make some extra supports for one side. I then used the leftover 45˚ cut pieces to shore up the other side. Waste not, want not! :whistling2:


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Now for the fun part: Digging holes for the posts. I did the back side first, and started with the right side, since it was slightly up-slope from the left side. Dug the right side 16”, then the left side slightly less, until the 2x6 span was level. I then cemented the posts into the holes.

Then did the front side – same technique. I only needed a couple pieces of scrap wood to hold the assemblies against the house for support during curing overnight.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Next day, I placed the barrels on the frame, and determined where to place the 2x4 supports – two per barrel. I wanted the supports to straddle the middle of the barrel, so the plumbing would be accessible underneath. Once spaced properly, I screwed in the supports using 2.5” decking screws.

Next, I took a bung from each barrel, and drilled out the insides. Most bungs have a ¾” threaded hole in the middle, which just needs the cap drilled out to use. I planned to screw in a PVC male fitting, to which I could glue in the rest of the PVC plumbing.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*I love new projects*

I really like new projects getting posted :yes:. Good documentation and pic's. dorf dude...


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Continuing to prep the barrels, I drilled a ¾” hole into the bottom of each barrel. The barrels would be mounted upside down, and these holes would be on top, as air pressure relief holes. To keep bugs and trash out of the barrels, I cut discs out of some leftover window screen material, and secured them to the barrels using a good quality outdoor/waterproof silicone.

Before permanently mounting the barrels to the frame, I removed the remaining bungs, and re-inserted them using a heavy dose of Rectorseal pipe thread sealant. I used the same treatment for the PVC fittings screwed into the drilled-out bungs. Sealing these was a critical step, as unsealed plastic bungs are notorious for leaking when the barrels are on their side or upside-down.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Before I did any plumbing setup, I wanted the barrels to be secured. Easy enough: I positioned the barrels to their final places, and simply drilled them in with 2.5” deck screws (2 per barrel; one front, one back). That kept them from moving when I started gluing up pipe.

As I started cutting and dry-fitting the PVC, I realized that I could support my manifold system by having the center pipe – the one to be attached to the spigot – come out of the 2x6 beam through a hole. This also allowed me to screw the spigot into the beam, providing rock-solid support. 

As you can see, the plumbing was straight-forward: Each barrel feeds into a horizontal run, with shut-offs between each barrel. Between the middle-two barrels, a tee branches off forward, attached to a male threaded fitting, which attached to a female-threaded spigot. Careful spacing allowed the spigot to be secured to the wood with two deck screws.

Finally, routed a hose to the top of the first barrel, and ran enough water to put a couple inches in all the barrels. No leaks, no obstructions, and the water ran out the spigot nicely!


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Now things got tricky. I wanted to create some kind of diverter, so that water coming off the roof would first be routed to the barrels. When the barrels were full, the water could then be routed to the underground pipe, to be carried away from the house.

My first plan was to use a flexible pipe, and manually move the end to the barrel top or a section of downspout, as needed. However, I was unhappy with the quality of flexible drain pipe I was able to get at the big box stores (tried orange and blue; same products).

Next, I decided to build something on my own. I tried to fabricate a diverter paddle, which would fit into a gutter downspout. I’d have the top cutter angled to feed toward the barrel, and use the diverter paddle to route the water to the barrel or downspout.

Alas, my skills as a metal fabricator sucked. My home-made paddle just didn’t fit well inside the gutter pieces once I put one piece into another. I never even got around to determining how to keep the mess from leaking. After a couple hours of trying, I finally gave up for the night. :furious:


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Next day, I made a trip to the big box, to see what else I could come up with. The gutter parts in roofing looked just as inadequate as the last time. However, a guy there suggested I check out plumbing for parts that might help. In plumbing, a knowledgeable associate helped me come up with a bludgeon of a solution. 

I started with a shutoff. The largest they had was 2”; however, I felt I needed a 3” main drain to handle the water volume that could come off this roof. So I put a conversion fitting above the shutoff, and put in a 3” pipe with a branch-off. The branch-off plumbed to the underground runoff pipe. Hard to describe, but the photos show the story.

So, the way this works: When the shutoff is open, water will fall straight down into the barrel. When the shutoff is closed, water backs up, and has to divert through the branch-off.

After messing around with my crude diverter paddle idea, this version seems like a scientific wonder! :thumbsup:

I cut and dry-fit all the pieces, then glued it up. I added a strap around the top the long vertical pipe to secure it to the house.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

So here’s the finished product.

…okay, not quite finished. I still need to get a ring clamp to secure the screen that filters water coming out of the gutter feed. Also, I want to add some cross-bracing on the ends of the frame, to give it a bit more rigidity. But basically it’s ready for tonight’s scheduled rain! :thumbup: :clap: :boat:

Not bad for a 2.5 day project. Tomorrow, guess I’ll get back to cleaning up the electrical project. Tonight, I relax. :drink:


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

shumakerscott said:


> I really like new projects getting posted :yes:. Good documentation and pic's. dorf dude...


Thanks dude! You've been so busy on your house and yard, I feel I need to double-up efforts to stay respectable! :laughing: Keep up the great work -- love to see the updates from Deutchland.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I like your project. Water will be the world's next 'Oil'. 
It is wise of you to be using what would be lost or unused.
Thanks for posting your work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice setup, I have 5 of the 55g barrels, one is in my greenhouse
I've been thinking of how I want to hook them up
I don't have an area that is behind the garage out of sight
So my setup(s) will need to be "finished" to blend in

I also picked up (2) 275/300g tanks to connect
I'd love to pickup a bigger tank
You see people with a 3000g tank to collect rainwater & use the water for their house too
I'd love to convert my toilets & use rainwater
Crazy to use drinking water to flush a toilet


Just noticed your location...I guess freezing is not a huge problem


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Itsdanf said:


> So here’s the finished product.
> 
> Tomorrow, guess I’ll get back to cleaning up the electrical project. Tonight, I relax. :drink:


thats a nice looking rain collector!


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments, all!



Scuba_Dave said:


> Just noticed your location...I guess freezing is not a huge problem


Nope, no deep freezes in this area, but it does get below freezing every now and then. I plan to drain the barrels for the winter (nothing much to water then, anyway).


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

I was interested in doing something very similar until I read up on Black Walnut trees and their toxicity. So my dreams of a large garden have been dashed. I was going to do something like this but each barrel would be moved to garden and then used for drip irrigation. My design would have had each barrel attached to a pallet for easy moving. I have a tractor would just need to buy pallet forks. They make these huge plastic tanks that I guess I could pump these barrels into to take advantage of Spring rain. My property is sloped enough I could probably have chained 6 or 7 together to fill per storm.

I like your idea a lot as now I will be only doing a raised bed garden and a design like yours for drip would be very nice.

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

dawktah said:


> I was interested in doing something very similar until I read up on Black Walnut trees and their toxicity. So my dreams of a large garden have been dashed. I was going to do something like this but each barrel would be moved to garden and then used for drip irrigation. My design would have had each barrel attached to a pallet for easy moving. I have a tractor would just need to buy pallet forks. They make these huge plastic tanks that I guess I could pump these barrels into to take advantage of Spring rain. My property is sloped enough I could probably have chained 6 or 7 together to fill per storm.
> 
> I like your idea a lot as now I will be only doing a raised bed garden and a design like yours for drip would be very nice.
> 
> Looks GREAT!


Thanks, Chris. It's a shame about the black walnut trees, but a raised garden -- particularly layered underneath with newspapers as a barrier -- should do the trick. 

I looked at the larger tanks (like the kinds Scuba Dave referenced in post #14), but the linked barrels were much cheaper. If I could pick up a big tank for a good price, I'd use it for the other side of the house, where the main garden is. Otherwise, I'll use a similar system like I just did -- but maybe with more barrels, for greater capacity.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually picked up the big tanks for free & several of the 55g drums for free
I'm really bumming I didn't go back & pick up 2 more
He had a few 800g tanks...but those were claimed before I had a chance


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, one rain is all it took! It didn't rain the night I completed the project, but it did the following night. Started at around midnight. I checked the barrels at 4:15am (had to catch an early flight out), and they were already full and overflowing out the air holes! Closed the shutoff, and the rest drained away. Love it when a plan comes together. 

We now have 220 gallons at our disposal. Sorta wish now I'd added another barrel or two. Will have to consider making the next one (other side of the house) a bit bigger... -- but I'm still liking the design! :yes: 

...Oh, and so is my wife, which is even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Plug the air holes & let it back up the pipe & simply overflow out the drain pipe once full


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Plug the air holes & let it back up the pipe & simply overflow out the drain pipe once full


Dunno...... I need the air holes for the rest of the manifold system to work, both for allowing all the barrels to fill evenly, and for allowing proper water pressure for running water out of the barrels.

Of course, if I devised a means of manually opening or closing the air vents (maybe a separate manifold system with its own shutoff), I could shut the vents off when full, and open them for filling and draining. Such a setup would eliminate the need for the large shutoff valve (and allow 3" pipe to mount directly to the barrel, without the 3/2 downsize fittings). 

Could work. Have to think on that one a bit more...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah...I didn't realize you are filling the barrels from the bottom pipe


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Ah...I didn't realize you are filling the barrels from the bottom pipe


Yup, that the beauty of the manifold design. Water goes in one barrel, but all the barrels fill and empty evenly. Of course, it needs pressure equalization from the vent holes in each barrel for the whole thing to work.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

Good thinking on the screening also -- I have seen rain barrels sold by a non-profit group near my work and they come with screening to keep out insects etc. from laying eggs and hatching.

Also you can make your own as you did way cheaper then they are being sold for and you can put the holes and spigots etc where you want them to be :thumbup: I have thought about it here but need to take draining precautions due to freezing around here also :whistling2:


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

It may not be very pleasing to the eye, but if you were to connect piping up vertically from each vent hole to a height greater than the overflow point on the downspout would that not also eliminate the need for the valve?


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

cgoll said:


> It may not be very pleasing to the eye, but if you were to connect piping up vertically from each vent hole to a height greater than the overflow point on the downspout would that not also eliminate the need for the valve?


Great point! Unfortunately I couldn't do it in my situation, since I'd already put a large, extra hole in the first barrel to fit a downspout feed -- but then bypassed it for putting the round pipe into the barrel. I actually had to use the hole to access the inside of the barrel to attach a lock-ring onto the round 2" PVC male threaded fitting that goes into the barrel; otherwise, I could only have secured the pipe using silicone (not as secure for the extra weight of the PVC parts).

But when I do my next setup, I'll probably use extenders for the air vents, as you suggest. I'm not so worried about how pleasing it is to the eye, as long as it's self-maintaining! I like the elegance of a system that handles itself.

Thanks for the great input.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello!

How is the system working out? I may need to start on a larger scale system myself.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a nice system. I wanted to make something but I don't have a good place to put it that would be out of site.


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a nice setup.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

no1hustler said:


> This is a nice system. I wanted to make something but I don't have a good place to put it that would be out of site.


Many people build a wooden fence like structure around them to hide them from view


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Many people build a wooden fence like structure around them to hide them from view


Yeah, I've contemplated that but I don't think it would look good against my all brick house.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

dawktah said:


> Hello!
> 
> How is the system working out? I may need to start on a larger scale system myself.


System works great. I wish now that I'd added more capacity, as the plumbing can certainly handle it. The barrels fill up in about 10-15 minutes of a strong rain. It's been another hot, dry summer in Texas, so the more captured, the better!

I'd be sure to add plenty of structural support for the barrels, if emulating this system. They weigh a LOT when full, and I think my framing may be sagging just a bit in the middle. Maybe.... :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Once you get your 55 US gallon Barrel full of water it will weight in 440 lbs each so total of 4 of them you will end up 1760 LBS total weight so that is pretty good weight so you may want to reforce the lower support with addtional 4X4 below of the main one.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice!


Couldn't the overflow simply be a drilled hole in any barrel near the top? It would sacrifice a small amount of capacity but make the overflow simpler in design


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

dwoloz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Couldn't the overflow simply be a drilled hole in any barrel near the top? It would sacrifice a small amount of capacity but make the overflow simpler in design


Each barrel has a screened hole in the top (required for air pressure equalization). If we don't manually divert when the barrels are full, the excess water definitely comes out the tops -- but causes flooding around the structure. :boat: Given how much rain can fall (whenever the rain gods decide to provide), we really need the overflow diverted away.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Itsdanf said:


> System works great. I wish now that I'd added more capacity, as the plumbing can certainly handle it. The barrels fill up in about 10-15 minutes of a strong rain. It's been another hot, dry summer in Texas, so the more captured, the better!
> 
> I'd be sure to add plenty of structural support for the barrels, if emulating this system. They weigh a LOT when full, and I think my framing may be sagging just a bit in the middle. Maybe.... :whistling2:


I am contemplating 10,000 gallon polyethylene tank(s), would clearly be resting on the ground :laughing:.


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

Itsdanf said:


> Each barrel has a screened hole in the top (required for air pressure equalization). If we don't manually divert when the barrels are full, the excess water definitely comes out the tops -- but causes flooding around the structure. :boat: Given how much rain can fall (whenever the rain gods decide to provide), we really need the overflow diverted away.


A crude picture of what I'm talking about is attached. The overflow would be sent through a pipe to anywhere you wanted (either to underground drainage or to another rain barrel system).
The barrel would have to either be tapped and threaded for the overflow pipe connection or a fitting glued in place. Its certainly possible though


----------



## JSBshade (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice setup
Another project for my to do list
With everything on this site my list is getting longer


----------



## patriciathorney (Jun 3, 2011)

Job well done! Keep it up!


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

*2015 Update*

It's been a few years since I did this project, and I thought I'd post some updated photos. Here in central Texas we've gone through a few severe years of drought and high summer temperatures, combined with at least one very cold winter. This year we've seen record rainfall, and the lakes are all full again. All in all, I think things have held up quite well with the rain barrel project. I still wish I'd added middle structural support, as well as more barrels from the start. However, there have been no serious defects, and the system works as well today as when I first put it together. :thumbup:


----------

